# Goodnight Sweet Prince...



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dearest Logan,

Early yesterday evening you decided it was finally that time and left us to join your brother Caleb at the bridge. Words cannot begin to describe what a loved and cherished member of our family you have been these past 11 1/2 years. As our first German Shepherd, you taught Heather and I the true meaning of both love and devotion and you showed us all the wonder and joy having a dog can bring. I will always remember the special times we had together as well as your oh-so-unique traits - running the tank trails at Ft. Hood, Texas, chasing jack-rabbits in Sierra Vista, Arizona, hiding pig ears in the sofa cushions, leading the pack on our neighborhood walks in North Carolina, howling at random sirens at three in the morning, sneaking into the bedroom at night to sleep close to Heather, and most of all for your gentle, loving soul. You always kept Heather safe and secure all the years I was away overseas with your loud bark and comforting presence...you never failed in your duty...you kept the watch, and you did it with both pride and dignity...and for that I will always be grateful. I know that now that you are in a much better place and that Caleb is happy to be back with his big brother and that you feel so much better...but you will be missed so, so much. Take care, my son...and know that one day, we'll be together again. Until then, take comfort in knowing that you will always be remembered in our thoughts and prayers. You were the best of all of us and the world was truly a much better place for you having been in it.

I love you.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Your words are beautiful. I don't know if I'm crying because I feel for your loss or because I'm touched by the wonderful life you've shared with Logan and Caleb....or both. God bless...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That was really beautiful, I'm very sorry for your loss but it's obvious he was well loved while here . I hope the good memories give you strength


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

My condolences for your loss. Logan sounded like the perfect companion. God bless.


----------



## OhMyStars (Aug 22, 2011)

Your tribute to Logan is very touching, he was a beautiful boy and very lucky to have found his way into your life. I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

May you find peace from your grief soon..I am sorry for your loss...jan


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

That was beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss. :rip: Logan.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Really beautiful tribute to your gorgeous boy, it brought tears to my eyes also. Run free at the bridge precious Logan, run free. :rip: Logan and a long distance hug for you.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am now teary eyed as well. That was a very touching tribute. Beautiful boy. RIP sweet Logan


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful tribute to handsome and wonderful boy. The pictures and your words show what a truly specail friend and family member Prince was. Run free sweet boy run free.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. You wrote a beautiful tribute to your dog and to all German Shepherds everywhere. 
You are in my thoughts and I am hoping you will soon be able to smile through the tears.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

May all the wonderful memories hold you close when the pain of loss is at it's greatest. Please know you are not alone as we've all had to carry the burden of loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That was a very nice tribute to Logan and Caleb. I am sorry for your loss of Logan , He was a handsome boy. Rest in peace Logan


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, gosh, Jamon, I am so sorry. This must be awfully hard especially since you lost Caleb this year, as well. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Your story was very touching... I'm so sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Very touching tribute to your beautiful Logan. I'm so sorry for your loss  They touch our lives so much and it hurts when it's their time to move on. Run free Logan.


----------



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

I greatly appreciate all of the kind words and thoughts from everyone. Today was rough, but I guess it will get better with time. We are so glad we were able to get Baron when we did, and that Logan was able to spend a few weeks with him. Riley would not be doing well right now if he was suddenly all alone. Thanks again.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a lovely tribute to a well loved family member. I am sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

My condolences Jamon. My thoughts are with you and Heather


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful, devoted boy!  His pride and duty shows in his pics. He was obviously a well loved boy. May your heart heal quickly, leaving you with only happiness and smiles at the memories! Run free with your brother big boy!


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

It's a sad event, and the love shared was obviously very powerful.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

